
Uber Copter to Offer Flights from Lower Manhattan to JFK - monsieurpng
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/05/travel/uber-helicopter-nyc-jfk.html
======
gshdg
With no consideration of the noise nuisance for those living in the flight
path, presumably.

Uber is one giant externality wrapped in a bundle of media hype and VC money.

~~~
malandrew
[https://www.armytimes.com/news/your-army/2018/05/08/army-
ube...](https://www.armytimes.com/news/your-army/2018/05/08/army-uber-will-
partner-on-silent-rotor-technology-for-uavs/)

~~~
gshdg
Aims to. At some point in the future. That does not exist now.

